
Many of the Brexit Party's Twitter followers appear to be bots - MilnerRoute
https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/19/brexit-party-twitter-bots/
======
ksaj
I thought _everybody 's_ twitter feed has an army of bots included. I'm pretty
sure a good chunk of mine are, and I'm nowhere near that high level.

Some time back I got the impression that bots simply follow the trail of
twitter suggestions and the users who show up in the feed for retweeting
things from those you currently follow. So the more followers an account has,
the more bots will find it.

------
kekebo
Link leads my browser to guce.advertising.com and gets blocked by ublock

